# what are they "lotsofish"



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

First 2 pics appear to be some types of peacocks but I have never kept them.

Last pic is M Crabo, Bumblebee or Hornet cichlid.


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

first is a OB peacock, from what I can tell second is a albino red peacock, third is a german red perhaps, and #4 is a crabro.


----------

